# Lenteur safari (encore et encore...)



## titigrou (17 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai regardé un peu sur le forum les sujets concernant la lenteur de safari, et aucune solution ne fonctionne.
J'ai essayé:
L'ajout des deux DNS conseillés par apple -> Rien ne change, j'ai ajouté les deux DNS, j'ai également l'adresse de mon routeur dans "Serveur DNS", mais en grisé, je ne peux pas le supprimer.
Je suis allé également voir dans le dossier Internet Plugins, je n'ai trouvé aucun fichier en rapport avec le fameux trojan.
J'ai réinitialser safari, lancer ONYX, fais toutes les mises à jours, mais rien n'y fait.
La dernière fois que ce problème est arrivé, j'ai tout formaté et réinstallé (solution windowsienne...). Mais là j'ai pas particulièrement envie de faire ça...
Je ne vois malheureusement aucune solution...
Je tiens cependant à préciser que je rencontre ce problème que sur certaines pages, comme facebook ou deezer.
En revanche, quand je suis sur google, c'est très rapide...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

titigrou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai regardé un peu sur le forum les sujets concernant la lenteur de safari, et aucune solution ne fonctionne.
> J'ai essayé:
> L'ajout des deux DNS conseillés par apple -> Rien ne change, j'ai ajouté les deux DNS, j'ai également l'adresse de mon routeur dans "Serveur DNS", mais en grisé, je ne peux pas le supprimer.
> ...



Tiens, curieux, je rencontre un problème similaire, mais sur une seule machine, et uniquement sur Google (après analyse, lorsque ça bloque sur d'autres sites, dont MacGe, c'est chaque fois que ces sites mettent dans leur page un lien vers Google). j'ai ouvert il y a peu un topic à ce sujet, mais n'ai pas eu de solution à ce jour.

A noter que j'ai deux autres machines utilisant la même version de Safari, connectées à la même Freebox, et pour lesquelles le phénomène ne se produit pas. La seule différence, c'est qu'elles sont sous Tiger, alors que celle ou ça bloque est sous Leopard.

Ça n'est pas un problème "utilisateur", car ça se produit sur toutes les sessions, y compris une "neuve" créée pour l'occasion.

Ça n'est semble-t-il pas non plus un problème "Safari", car outre le fait que ça ne se produit pas sous Tiger, j'ai exactement le même phénomène sur cet ordi avec Firefox, mais curieusement, Camino, lui, ne s'en ressent pas (il est donc ma dernière solution pour faire mes recherches).

J'incline donc à penser que le facteur déclenchant est une mise à jour de Leo (et pas de Safari), car c'est venu d'un seul coup, mais laquelle et pourquoi 

Par contre, on va déménager, là, car, comme il est précisé dans cette annonce (annotée "à lire avant de postr" ), les questions sur les logiciels "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" !


----------



## bill clinton (19 Janvier 2009)

Et bien pour ajouter une pierre à l'édifice, moi aussi, depuis quelques semaines mon internet a des sacrées lenteur... Sous Léopard, avec Imac 24"... je me disais que c'était peut être mon wifi.... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

bill clinton a dit:


> Et bien pour ajouter une pierre à l'édifice, moi aussi, depuis quelques semaines mon internet a des sacrées lenteur... Sous Léopard, avec Imac 24"... je me disais que c'était peut être mon wifi.... :mouais:



Ben, sans plus de précision, elle est un peu tombée à l'eau, ta pierre, parce que vu d'ici, ce qui t'arrive ça peut être n'importe quoi ! 

Ici, on ne parle pas de lenteur de connexion, mais de lenteur d'accès à quelques sites bien précis, avec un ou des navigateurs bien précis eux aussi, alors que tout se passe très bien pour le reste d'internet !


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, sans plus de précision, elle est un peu tombée à l'eau, ta pierre, parce que vu d'ici, ce qui t'arrive ça peut être n'importe quoi !
> 
> *Ici, on ne parle pas de lenteur de connexion, mais de lenteur d'accès à quelques sites bien précis, avec un ou des navigateurs bien précis eux aussi, alors que tout se passe très bien pour le reste d'internet !*



Tout ceci me fait penser à un fil que j'ai lancé à propos de Météo France. Safari était "poussif" et semblait attendre quelques chose. Firefox était plus rapide que Safari, ce que je constate pas d'ordinaire.


----------



## babas (19 Janvier 2009)

Le probleme chez moi est sur toutes les pages ouvert par safari et sur mail aussi

et il me semble bien avoir accepté une maj il y à deux ou trois jours !!!

sur imac 24 achetez en novembre


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

babas a dit:


> Le probleme chez moi est sur toutes les pages ouvert par safari et sur mail aussi
> 
> et il me semble bien avoir accepté une maj il y à deux ou trois jours !!!
> 
> sur imac 24 achetez en novembre



Ben alors tu es hors sujet, même si ça te laisse baba !


----------



## Plouk (20 Janvier 2009)

_Idem et depuis la dernière Maj de léopard. J'ai un Imac alu, juste avant la Maj, ça speedait et depuis, certaines pages de sites web mettent quinze plombes à s'ouvrir.

Une amie n'ayant pas encore fait la Maj et habitant dans une autre région, je me suis dit : "Plouk ! testes son Mac pour en avoir le coeur net !" et une fois chez elle, j'ai testé et ça marchait impec puis je lui ai fait la Maj (cadeau empoisonné, c'est comme ça l'amitié lol) et comme moi, même scénario pourrave.:mouais:

Faudrait peut être remontée l'info à Monsieur Mac...
Filez-moi un lien, je m'en occupe..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Bon, pour fixer les idées, voici ce qui se passe chez moi au chargement de la page d'accueil de Google (je précise que la version Tiger s'est faite pendant la version Leopard, commencée un peu après, mais terminée bien avant) depuis deux ordis connectés à la même freebox :

Sous Tiger avec Safari 3.2.1 :



Sous Leopard, toujours Safari 3.2.1 :



Comme vous pouvez le voir, à très peu de choses près, Leo met en minute ce que le tigre met en secondes, pour charger la page d'accueil de Google France.

Sur l'ordi sous Leo, le temps de chargement de la même page est comparable sous Firefox (2/3 minutes), par contre, Camino, lui, la charge à peu près comme le Safari sous Tiger, en 2/3 secondes.

EDIT : à voir comme ça, je me demande s'il n'y a pas un début d'explication dans le titre des fenêtres ?

EDIT bis : apparemment non, je viens d'essayer avec l'adresse simple sous Tiger, c'est pareil.


----------



## Plouk (20 Janvier 2009)

_Ouf, euréka, j'ai trouvé.
Hier soir, j'ai zieuté une FAQ d'apple en english et vu maintes propositions. Il semblerait que nous soyons nombreux à vivre ce ralentissement à l'ouverture de certaines pages...

Bref, j'ai choisi de faire ceci et je n'irai pas plus loin vu qu'à nouveau mes pages s'ouvrent pratiquement instantanément (10 mégas de débit réel).

Préférence Système
Réseau
Ethernet Connecté
Serveur DNS : j'ai rentré uniquement ce numéro : 208.67.222.220

Tentez cela SVP et dîtes-moi si pour vous, ça baigne.
Nota : notez le n° initial au cas où ça merderait lol.

Cordialement,
Plouk_


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Plouk a dit:


> _Ouf, euréka, j'ai trouvé.
> Hier soir, j'ai zieuté une FAQ d'apple en english et vu maintes propositions. Il semblerait que nous soyons nombreux à vivre ce ralentissement à l'ouverture de certaines pages...
> 
> Bref, j'ai choisi de faire ceci et je n'irai pas plus loin vu qu'à nouveau mes pages s'ouvrent pratiquement instantanément (10 mégas de débit réel).
> ...



J'ai testé : ça marche aussi chez moi, la page Google se charge instantanément, et pourtant, je n'ai fait qu'ajouter la nouvelle DNS, car pour une raison qui m'échappe, je ne peux pas supprimer les autres !

Comme je suis curieux, je vais faire un whois sur cette DNS, pour voir !

Bon, c'est fait : voici la réponse :


> WWW.MARINEELECTRONIC.NET
> NS1.MIKEYNET.NET
> 208.67.222.220.MIEREN-NETWORKS.COM
> NS2.CAVALENCEEVENTS.COM
> ...



Je suis bien avancé là :rateau:


----------



## Plouk (20 Janvier 2009)

_MDR

C'est génial, je viens de tester toutes mes adresses favoris et l'ensemble sans exception s'ouvre à la vitesse de la lumière y compris apple.com que j'ai toujours trouvé relativement lent. J'en avais vraiment marre de cette lenteur qui me rappelait le biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chting des modem d'antan avec la page qui apparaissait au ralenti.
Et dire que je commencais à sauvegarder mes favoris et mails pour éventuellement effectuer une clean install, je peux enfin laisser tomber cette solution pesante. _


----------



## Plouk (20 Janvier 2009)

_En revanche, je viens de vouloir envoyer un mail et là, ça ne part pas ! Il faut maintenant trouver la solution pour cela lol._


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Plouk a dit:


> _En revanche, je viens de vouloir envoyer un mail et là, ça ne part pas ! Il faut maintenant trouver la solution pour cela lol._



à priori, rien à voir avec les DNS. Je teste, pour voir !

Bon, j'ai testé, aucune incidence sur les mail chez moi, ça part et ça arrive toujours normalement !


----------



## Plouk (20 Janvier 2009)

_Bah, ça marche avec thunderbird sous XP (et oui j'ai osé l'installer sur mon Mac lol). Je dois reconnaître que Mail m'a souvent donné du fil à retordre. J'espère toutefois trouver la solution car si je dois lancer XP à chaque fois que j'envoie un mail, je vais finir par trouver cela lassant.

Tu as entré uniquement le N° que j'ai mis ? En dessous de ce numéro, dans la case du dessous, as-tu d'inscrit "home" ? Car moi j'ai cela et je me demande si je ne devrais pas remplacer ce home par un numéro..._


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour fixer les idées, voici ce qui se passe chez moi au chargement de la page d'accueil de Google (je précise que la version Tiger s'est faite pendant la version Leopard, commencée un peu après, mais terminée bien avant) depuis deux ordis connectés à la même freebox :
> 
> Sous Tiger avec Safari 3.2.1 :
> 
> ...




C'est quand même bizarre ces lenteurs !!! :hosto: :affraid:

Voici ce que j'ai relevé à l'ouverture de Google. Ça n'a vraiment rien à voir (temps) avec les relevés de pascal 77

Je précise un peu la configuration :
FAI : Orange
ADSL : LiveBox
Connexion LiveBox - iMac 20" (2,66 GHz) en WiFi


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Plouk a dit:


> _Tu as entré uniquement le N° que j'ai mis ? En dessous de ce numéro, dans la case du dessous, as-tu d'inscrit "home" ? Car moi j'ai cela et je me demande si je ne devrais pas remplacer ce home par un numéro..._



Non, j'ai deux adresses grisées que je ne peux pas supprimer au dessus (celles des serveurs DNS de Free), mais de toute façon, vu comme ça fonctionne, le fait d'avoir autre chose n'influe pas, puisque le Mac interroge tous les serveurs (dans l'ordre ou ils figurent dans la liste, puis se sert de la première réponse qu'il reçois.

Par ailleurs, les serveurs de DNS n'ont aucune incidence sur le courrier, il ne servent qu'à traduire les URL de la forme "http://www.macg.co" en adresses TCP/IP de la forme "http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" (où chaque xxx représente une valeur entre 0 et 255).

Non, si tu ne peux pas envoyer de mail, c'est du côté de ton serveur SMTP qu'il faut voir !


Par contre, si ce serveur de DNS supplémentaire règle le problème avec Safari et Firefox, ça n'explique toujours pas pourquoi :

1) Sur la même machine, Camino n'avait pas le problème !

2) Sur une autre machine connectée à la même Freebox, mais sous Tiger, ça fonctionne parfaitement *sans* ce nouveau serveur de DNS !


----------



## Plouk (21 Janvier 2009)

_Je viens de remettre l'ancien DNS qui est ni plus ni moins qu'une partie de mon adresse IP et MAIL fonctionne à nouveau. En mettant le 208.67.222.220, je reçois mais ne peux plus envoyer..._


----------



## Nemo7 (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à vous,
J'arrive ici suite à une recherche sur Google. J'ai en effet le même problème que vous depuis quelque temps (fin décembre environ, peut-être suite à une mise à jour de Leopard, mais je ne pourrai pas le jurer...).
Donc: Safari qui est devenu soudainement très lent, qui bloque pour afficher certains éléments de page Web, rendant la navigation fastidieuse.
Comme Titigrou, j'ai réinitialisé l'application, utilisé Onyx, contrôlé la connexion ADSL, bref la totale ou presque.

En tombant sur ce forum, j'ai donc trouvé une solution: changer les DNS. Sauf que, maintenant, une fois sur deux, je ne parviens plus à envoyer de mail... :mouais:

Bref, j'ai remis le DNS original et pour le moment j'utilise Firefox, mais j'aimerai vraiment comprendre ce qui se passe !!

Comme Iluro, je suis chez Orange, peut-être un début de piste ?
Merci pour votre aide !

Config:
iMac 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
OS X 10.5.6
Safari 3.2.1
Orange, 8 méga


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
essaye toujours cela
1/ ta maison
2/ bibliothèque
3/ préférence
4/ déplacer sur le bureau com.apple.Safari.plist + com.apple.Safari.RSS.plist
5/ redémarre ton mac


----------



## Plouk (28 Janvier 2009)

_Je suis chez orange également mais vu que j'ai XP sous parrallels, j'arrive à envoyer des mails par thunderbird donc pour le moment, je laisse de côté MAIL car je préfère gagner en rapidité pour naviguer. Sinon comme toi, je reçois mais ne peut envoyer par MAIL. _


----------



## Plouk (28 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> bonjour,
> essaye toujours cela
> 1/ ta maison
> 2/ bibliothèque
> ...



_Peux-tu développer STP, je ne comprends rien. Désolé, je ne suis qu'un simple utilisateur..._


----------



## Nemo7 (28 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> bonjour,
> essaye toujours cela
> 1/ ta maison
> 2/ bibliothèque
> ...



Que de Nemo ici ! 
En tout cas merci, j'ai fait ce que tu me conseilles et, a priori, j'ai retrouvé une bonne vitesse de navigation. Safari continue de bloquer sur certains éléments toutefois, comprends pas...

Plouk-> Il faut que tu ailles dans ton dossier Utilisateur (icône maison), puis Bibli, puis, Préférences et tu déplaces les deux fichiers nommés sur ton Bureau. Ils seront remplacés automatiquement par des nouveaux "tous neufs".


----------



## Plouk (29 Janvier 2009)

_Merci, j'ai fait la manip et j'ai encore gagné en vitesse. C'était déjà très rapide avec openDNS mais alors là, c'est pratiquement de l'instantanée !!!  Je vais garder ta suggestion sous le coude et dès que je verrai des ralentissements au fil du temps, je referai la manip._


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Février 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> bonjour,
> essaye toujours cela
> 1/ ta maison
> 2/ bibliothèque
> ...


Victime moi aussi de cette lenteur j'ai essayé cette manip et effectivement le navigateur est plus rapide dans l'exécution de l'affichage des pages. Donc merci pour l'info !

En revanche, j'ai une autre question à laquelle j'avais pensé pour éradiquer ce probleme de lenteur avec Safari, est-il utile d'évoluer en versions ? Actuellement, sur Safari je suis en 1.3.2 soit la version d'origine de mon achat en 2005. Pour évoluer sur une version supérieure il faudrait que je passe de Panther 10.3.9 (actuellement) à Tiger et c'est là que je m'interroge sur l'intérêt... Merci de m'éclairer 

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

Si tu est sous Panther, la 1.3.2 est la version maximum que ton système supporte. les versions 2.x et 3.x de Safari nécessitent au moins Tiger, donc la question à te poser est "as tu besoin de passer à Tiger ?" Si la réponse est "oui", alors tu pourras utiliser des versions plus récentes de Safari, mais passer à Tiger juste pour Safari, là, moi, je ne le ferais pas (il me reste un Mac sous Panther, et je n'éprouve à ce jour, pas de problème pour surfer avec Safari 1.3.2).


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Février 2009)

Exactement. Hormis des applications qui nécessitent auj'hui Tiger au minimum je n'ai pas de difficultés particulières, que ce soit pour internet ou en bureautique. 

A+


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Février 2009)

Mea culpa... Bon, en fait si, j'ai un petit soucis avec l'application TeamViewer. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce bijou c'est une application gratuite qui permet le partage à distance de PC/Mac. Probleme, après avoir utilisé le programme sur PC, j'ai voulu le mettre sur mon Mac et malheureusement la version Mac ne fonctionne que sous OS X 10.4xx !

Question : Est-il encore possible de se procurer Tiger ? Si oui, ou (Apple Store ?) ? Et comment se déroule la MAJ ?

A+


----------



## Xian (29 Mars 2009)

J'ai ajouté le n° de DNS à celui qui était déjà dans la fenêtre, et ça a l'air de fonctionner : plus de blocage, plus de "force quit", mais je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> J'ai ajouté le n° de DNS à celui qui était déjà dans la fenêtre, et ça a l'air de fonctionner : plus de blocage, plus de "force quit", mais je ne comprends pas...



Bon, je vois que tu l'as trouvé tout seul, l'autre fil


----------



## Xian (30 Mars 2009)

Finalement, ça ne marche pas si bien que ça : Safari a bloqué le chargement d'une page sur skyrock.com (dans la session de ma fille  ) 

En fermant l'onglet et quittant Safari, j'ai pu recharger la même page, quoique Safari a mis un peu de temps avant de quitter... Et en essayant d'ouvrir un lien donné par une recherche google, ça bloquait de nouveau.

Moralité, la solution de l'adresse DNS, ça ne marche qu'à moitié...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Finalement, ça ne marche pas si bien que ça : Safari a bloqué le chargement d'une page sur skyrock.com (dans la session de ma fille  )
> 
> En fermant l'onglet et quittant Safari, j'ai pu recharger la même page, quoique Safari a mis un peu de temps avant de quitter... Et en essayant d'ouvrir un lien donné par une recherche google, ça bloquait de nouveau.
> 
> Moralité, la solution de l'adresse DNS, ça ne marche qu'à moitié...



Alors, ton problème est sans doute différent de celui que j'ai rencontré, car moi, depuis l'adoption de ce nouveau serveur DNS, plus aucun problème.


----------



## Xian (30 Mars 2009)

On dirait que ça le fait moins qu'avant, mais ça le fait encore sur des sites divers...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> On dirait que ça le fait moins qu'avant, mais ça le fait encore sur des sites divers...



Tu as activé, le menu "Développement" de Safari ? Parce que l'onglet "Resources" donnes des indications sur l'élément dont le chargement bloque (mais faut le laisser aller au bout, pas quitter de force), et en passant le curseur sur la barre de cet élément, tu obtiens l'URL exacte que Safari a du mal à charger (dans mon cas, c'était toujours une URL de chez Google).

Par ailleurs, teste plusieurs navigateurs, pour voir, chez moi, ça le faisait avec Safari 3, Firefox 3, mais pas avec Camino 1.5. Curieusement, seul mon PM sous Leopard était touché, mon iBook sous Tiger, avec les mêmes versions de Safari et Firefox, avec les mêmes adresses de serveurs DNS, et derrière le même routeur, n'en souffrait pas.


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as activé, le menu "Développement" de Safari ? Parce que l'onglet "Resources" donnes des indications sur l'élément dont le chargement bloque (mais faut le laisser aller au bout, pas quitter de force)


Quelle est la manip ?

A+


----------



## Xian (31 Mars 2009)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Quelle est la manip ?
> 
> A+


Dans les préférences, onglet "avancées", cocher la case "show develop menu in menu bar", ou l'équivalent en français

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as activé, le menu "Développement" de Safari ? Parce que l'onglet "Resources" donnes des indications sur l'élément dont le chargement bloque (mais faut le laisser aller au bout, pas quitter de force), et en passant le curseur sur la barre de cet élément, tu obtiens l'URL exacte que Safari a du mal à charger (dans mon cas, c'était toujours une URL de chez Google).
> 
> Par ailleurs, teste plusieurs navigateurs, pour voir, chez moi, ça le faisait avec Safari 3, Firefox 3, mais pas avec Camino 1.5. Curieusement, seul mon PM sous Leopard était touché, mon iBook sous Tiger, avec les mêmes versions de Safari et Firefox, avec les mêmes adresses de serveurs DNS, et derrière le même routeur, n'en souffrait pas.


Je vais essayer dès que j'aurai un moment. Hier soir, j'ai fait plein d'essais et ça n'a jamais bloqué dans ma session (admin), alors que ça bloque dans la session de ma fille. Je vais quand même essayer de supprimer ses préférences comme indiqué ci-dessus. Est-il possible que la migration de 10.4 à 10.5, avec l'assistant de migration soit la cause du problème ? J'avais déjà eu des problèmes avec la récupération automatique des applications tierces, ou simplement de leurs préférences...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Est-il possible que la migration de 10.4 à 10.5, avec l'assistant de migration soit la cause du problème ? J'avais déjà eu des problèmes avec la récupération automatique des applications tierces, ou simplement de leurs préférences...



Pas que je sache, en tout cas, ça n'était pas mon cas, puisque je suis passé de 10.4 à 10.5 sur le même Mac.

Par contre, chez moi, le problème (solutionné par l'adoption du nouveau serveur de DNS) se produisait sur toutes les sessions de la machine, pas juste sur une, donc là, je me demande si tu n'avais pas deux problèmes, dont un spécifique à la session de ta fille, et que ce dernier est resté après solution de l'autre ?


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai pas cette option ! Ci-joint une capture de l'onglet :


----------



## Xian (31 Mars 2009)

Alors, en utilisant l'application Onyx


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Mars 2009)

"Activer le menu debug" ?


A+


----------



## Xian (31 Mars 2009)

Oui


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Mars 2009)

Oui j'ai trouvé, mais dans ce menu je n'ai pas "show develop menu in menu bar" sauf :

"show dom tree"
"show render tree"
"show view tree"
"show snippet editor"
"show caches window"
"show page load test window"

Et d'autres fonctions...


----------



## Xian (31 Mars 2009)

Non, "show develop menu in menu bar", c'est l'équivalent dans les préférences de safari 4beta de ton "show debug menu".

Maintenant, suis les instructions mentionnées plus haut : affiche la console d'erreurs (un nom comme ça; désolé, au bureau, je suis sur pc...)


----------



## Xian (31 Mars 2009)

Ca la refait sur la session de ma femme. L'application a quitté inopinément. Je n'ai donc pas de rapport d'erreur dans la console. Par contre, voila le rapport de crash (désolé, c'est un peu long) :

Process:         Safari [140]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         3.2.1 (5525.27.1)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-55252701~1
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [112]

Date/Time:       2009-03-31 19:00:41.313 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.5 (9F33)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000000000a0
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   com.apple.WebCore             	0x94b8b498 WebCore::InspectorController::addScriptResource(WebCore::InspectorResource*) + 56
1   com.apple.WebCore             	0x94b8b3f8 WebCore::InspectorController::addAndUpdateScriptResource(WebCore::InspectorResource*) + 24
2   com.apple.WebCore             	0x9494da08 WebCore::FrameLoader::receivedFirstData() + 56
3   com.apple.WebCore             	0x9494d940 WebCore::FrameLoader::setEncoding(WebCore::String const&, bool) + 48
4   com.apple.WebCore             	0x9494d8a0 -[WebCoreFrameBridge receivedData:textEncodingName:] + 448
5   com.apple.WebKit              	0x916230fc -[WebHTMLRepresentation receivedData:withDataSource:] + 156
6   com.apple.WebKit              	0x91622ff8 -[WebDataSource(WebInternal) _receivedData:] + 88
7   com.apple.WebKit              	0x91622f74 WebFrameLoaderClient::committedLoad(WebCore:ocumentLoader*, char const*, int) + 116
8   com.apple.WebCore             	0x9494a378 WebCore:ocumentLoader::commitLoad(char const*, int) + 88
9   com.apple.WebCore             	0x94949f04 WebCore::ResourceLoader::didReceiveData(char const*, int, long long, bool) + 68
10  com.apple.WebCore             	0x94949e40 WebCore::MainResourceLoader::didReceiveData(char const*, int, long long, bool) + 48
11  com.apple.Foundation          	0x95511f98 _NSURLConnectionDidReceiveData + 136
12  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90057b84 sendDidReceiveDataCallback + 548
13  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90054f90 _CFURLConnectionSendCallbacks + 1164
14  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90054a90 muxerSourcePerform + 188
15  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x96c882a4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1104
16  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95157d44 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 264
17  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95157b68 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 412
18  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x951579a8 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 84
19  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9334be18 _DPSNextEvent + 596
20  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9334b7d0 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 112
21  com.apple.Safari              	0x0000844c 0x1000 + 29772
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9334548c -[NSApplication run] + 736
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x93315e90 NSApplicationMain + 440
24  com.apple.Safari              	0x000bd6d0 0x1000 + 771792

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a8e4c __semwait_signal + 12
1   com.apple.WebCore             	0x948d40dc WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 316
2   com.apple.WebCore             	0x94890174 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 420
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965e4658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a2438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a935c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x96c88568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x9004fd88 CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 292
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965e4658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a2438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a935c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.Safari              	0x0012099c 0x1000 + 1178012

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a2438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a935c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x96c88568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x955109fc +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 280
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x954b9b78 __NSThread__main__ + 1004
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965e4658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96606ae4 select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 12
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x96c939b0 __CFSocketManager + 764

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a2438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a935c mach_msg + 56
2   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x08670440 native_ShockwaveFlash_TCallFrame + 2292768
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965e4658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a24a8 semaphore_timedwait_trap + 8
1   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x906d3be4 MPWaitOnSemaphore + 104
2   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x083f3768 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 1192668
3   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x0852ca24 native_ShockwaveFlash_TCallFrame + 967172
4   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x083f35d8 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 1192268
5   ...romedia.Flash Player.plugin	0x083f35a0 Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity + 1192212
6   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x906bf7d8 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965e4658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a2438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965a935c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x96c88568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x954e77d0 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) runMode:beforeDate:] + 168
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x954f20c4 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) run] + 72
5   com.apple.Safari              	0x0005e248 0x1000 + 381512
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x954b9b78 __NSThread__main__ + 1004
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x965e4658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 0 crashed with PPC Thread State 32:
  srr0: 0x94b8b498  srr1: 0x0200f030   dar: 0x000000a0 dsisr: 0x40000000
    r0: 0x09cd6dc0    r1: 0xbfffdc00    r2: 0xa0a6d924    r3: 0x09c07c00
    r4: 0x00000000    r5: 0x00000474    r6: 0xffffffff    r7: 0x00000030
    r8: 0x0000001d    r9: 0xa0aa7074   r10: 0x0000001d   r11: 0xa0a71da0
   r12: 0x965acaf4   r13: 0x00000000   r14: 0xa0bc5478   r15: 0x7fffffff
   r16: 0xffffffff   r17: 0x00000001   r18: 0x00000000   r19: 0x00000000
   r20: 0x00000000   r21: 0xbfffe388   r22: 0x00000000   r23: 0x0000107f
   r24: 0x00d9de00   r25: 0x00000000   r26: 0x11665110   r27: 0x09c07c00
   r28: 0x09c07c00   r29: 0x00000000   r30: 0x09c07c00   r31: 0x94b8b470
    cr: 0x24044424   xer: 0x00000006    lr: 0x94b8b470   ctr: 0x965acaf4
vrsave: 0xfff00000

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0x1e1fff  com.apple.Safari 3.2.1 (5525.27.1) <853c8d889e8d4d1371526298b5fde62a> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
  0x22b000 -   0x23affc  SyndicationUI ??? (???) <fc04edfeb23291b9da72e772514e418f> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SyndicationUI.framework/Versions/A/SyndicationUI
  0x29c000 -   0x29dffd +com.1passwd.InputManager 2.9.2 (7295) <c17c06c147acad50be0a2a58633c09f3> /Library/InputManagers/1PasswdIM/1PasswdIM.bundle/Contents/MacOS/1PasswdIM
  0x2af000 -   0x2b1fff  com.apple.ExceptionHandling 1.5 (10) /System/Library/Frameworks/ExceptionHandling.framework/Versions/A/ExceptionHandling
  0x2f3000 -   0x2f3ffc  com.apple.JavaPluginCocoa 12.2.0 (12.2.0) <4d7c87368522f447883c0dc395d6a2b4> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/MacOS/JavaPluginCocoa
  0x500000 -   0x57cffe +com.onepasswd.onepasswdsafaribundle 2.9.3 (7308) <06fb00e6f207514ae6864cb864828836> /Applications/1Password.app/Contents/Extensions/OnePasswdSafari.bundle/Contents/MacOS/OnePasswdSafari
  0x6ac000 -   0x6adffb  ATSHI.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
  0x6d4000 -   0x7ceff3  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.8 (2.0.8) <301197bb19c83780749805b978095825> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
 0x511a000 -  0x5120fff  libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib ??? (???) <3e8a67b9143aae8511f31076c638caa9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
 0x5ee4000 -  0x5eebfff  com.apple.JavaVM 12.2.0 (12.2.0) <66f0b4a638cd0a2c2ab76c8b13382b51> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/JavaVM
 0x82cc000 -  0x86ebfef +com.macromedia.Flash Player.plugin 9.0.124 (1.0.4f60) /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin/Contents/MacOS/Flash Player
 0xb727000 -  0xb736ffe  libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <16216607a315c156306e9216047666c8> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
 0xf9c0000 -  0xf9d2ffd  libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <2bcba4fe2ce785db781b1c3e9192189d> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe30b23  dyld 96.2 (???) <49af061b557801944d2207b1673af094> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90044ffb  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <4c1422124af245485d6ceee207f4d735> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x90045000 - 0x900cbff9  com.apple.CFNetwork 339.5 (339.5) <b401902ddbf0d923e7b584e579ce0b4c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x900cc000 - 0x901eaff7  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.5.1 (1.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x901f6000 - 0x90624ffa  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <603a9704539c585a35801c2452930cb2> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x90625000 - 0x90644fff  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <d4538f370cadea5d74d3ac86c610e570> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x90645000 - 0x90660ffb  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <248297ff5b022c274d5dcfa0de3b37b2> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x90677000 - 0x90978ffb  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 786.6 (786.6) <94736308a0b44830c732ebb1bebd78f8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x90979000 - 0x9097dffe  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <491b205a6b8bb0c0c6ee6aaeea19a671> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x90bfb000 - 0x90d0fffa  com.apple.vImage 3.0 (3.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x90d10000 - 0x90d27ffb  com.apple.ImageCapture 4.0 (5.0.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x90d28000 - 0x90d2fffb  com.apple.print.framework.Print 218.0.2 (220.1) <c7e0e618d5867ae227403ae385aacd82> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x90d30000 - 0x90d7ffff  com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.22) <7063f883d9d901fea72151597ccd4e6a> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x90d80000 - 0x90daaff7  libssl.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <1c571a24294df1af3428e31d464029fc> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x90ddb000 - 0x90dfafff  com.apple.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x90dfb000 - 0x91160ff2  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.5 (1.5.5) <e5fa65979d5e0bb75ec19aea053ce83d> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x91193000 - 0x911f3fff  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.3 (???) <4ce8460abbfca7c9bd655ae0173976df> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x911f4000 - 0x9125bffb  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <a4e9b10268b3ffac26d0296499b24e8e> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x913ac000 - 0x91592ffb  com.apple.security 5.0.4 (34102) <2954de63dbda688b09f2d75b834c89fa> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x91593000 - 0x9160efff  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.1 (1.2.1) <23c2c93a7ec832505d5c7b67fee89a6d> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x9160f000 - 0x916d1fff  com.apple.WebKit 5525.27 (5525.27.1) <7de8ed23795391f9d81127e9b639a3c3> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x917b7000 - 0x917baffb  com.apple.securityhi 3.0 (30817) <ad843393cafb2193fd716df88d8136bf> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x917bc000 - 0x9186cfff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <c72d937eebc3e56ea636d332e2bb18cf> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x9186d000 - 0x9189efff  com.apple.coreui 1.2 (62) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x9189f000 - 0x918baff3  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.5.5 (3.5.5) <60afb4ad8bd64c8539f50f7edef1f759> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x9198a000 - 0x91998fff  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <1a70dd3594a8c5ad39d785af5da23237> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x919a5000 - 0x91aefffb  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 2.0.4 (2.0.4) <cbe744146e1f0e77cca0edce92bea0f7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x91af0000 - 0x91b75fff  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <f2a33fe2663eab9c7f4806d2cf05b4ee> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x91b76000 - 0x91b86ffb  com.apple.agl 3.0.9 (AGL-3.0.9) <8b58fee8bcc6c3746df3fda7049b5e45> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x91b87000 - 0x91c4cffb  com.apple.CoreData 100.1 (186) <9cf54cb19b18e53ee22edb7ababa6e6c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x91c4d000 - 0x91c54fff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <0d1256175c5512c911ede094d767acfe> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x91c55000 - 0x91c61ff3  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.2 (3.9.2) <79588842bcaf6c747a95b2120304397a> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x91c72000 - 0x91c8bffb  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.5.1 (1.5.1) <43996b088c16cd1fb1223bcfabc3c366> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x91c8c000 - 0x91d46fff  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <335916b82e302fec637432caf7c9e8e5> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x91d47000 - 0x91df7fff  com.apple.QD 3.11.54 (???) <cd7bef6f156b82851cfb164ccd9f3986> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x91df8000 - 0x91df8fff  com.apple.Carbon 136 (136) <f8fdb172887f2d6a374aed2d2a13b319> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x91df9000 - 0x91dfcfff  com.apple.help 1.1 (36) <7106d6e074a3b9835ebf1e6cc6c822ce> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x91dfd000 - 0x91e10fff  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <f12db38b92cbf96b024206698434d14d> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x91e11000 - 0x91e1fffb  com.apple.opengl 1.5.7 (1.5.7) <0f5ac86573f9bb828dfa1864d85a4162> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x91e21000 - 0x91ea8ffb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.0 (3.1) <3baa0645ba65ef3c69c975ac989b2caf> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x91ea9000 - 0x91f38ffb  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.4.7 (1.4.7) <5792e9dc03f76544c71dedd802a1fa36> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv


----------



## Xian (31 Mars 2009)

Et désolé, j'ai du le poster en deux parties :

0x91f56000 - 0x91fecfff  com.apple.LaunchServices 290 (290) <fd3ffed6d3e33d356610d5eac6c7088a> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x91fed000 - 0x91ff2ff6  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x91ff3000 - 0x9208dff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 3.4 (???) <77bbf58ddc32846bdfdea2bd30ab6fb9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x920a4000 - 0x920e1ffe  com.apple.securityfoundation 3.0 (32989) <d629b36fcfea256ec309420b99dccabf> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x92347000 - 0x92357fff  libsasl2.2.dylib ??? (???) <18935d5e775962f4728b91189b092d45> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x92358000 - 0x92358ff8  com.apple.Cocoa 6.5 (???) <e9a4f1c636d00893db0494c4040176ba> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x92359000 - 0x9236cffb  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.7.1 (3.7.1) <dc8dac074f4d19175c5613b35aa529b3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9236d000 - 0x92456fff  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <dedfda117e78db04f0b86c59923b3794> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x92457000 - 0x92484fff  libGL.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x92485000 - 0x92485ffb  com.apple.installserver.framework 1.0 (8) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
0x92486000 - 0x924aefff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <a69bf3978edd9dd905726660011bb6e6> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x924af000 - 0x92582fff  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 226.5 (226.5) <e50f547a3d8d316885b424e282bd80fe> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x932ab000 - 0x932acfff  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <11b77dbce4aa0f0b66d40014230abd1d> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x932ad000 - 0x9330fffb  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <e852db1c007de975fae2f0c2769c88ef> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x93310000 - 0x93a85fff  com.apple.AppKit 6.5.3 (949.34) <5a94250c410980eb9047e9a5f0f9b558> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x93a86000 - 0x93a86fff  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x93a87000 - 0x93a92fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) <ae3dc890a43a9269388301f6b59d3091> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x93a93000 - 0x93dc1fff  com.apple.QuickTime 7.5.5 (995.22.3) <98ef03eeecac6f0776bab73509f26c79> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x93dc2000 - 0x93dfbfff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.2 (1.9.2) <1a39075165bf7447fe8be1e93db49346> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x93e1b000 - 0x93e26ffb  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <ea47fd375407f162c76d14d64ba246cd> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x93e27000 - 0x94150fe7  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x94151000 - 0x94169ffb  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <fe37191e732eeb66189185cd000a210b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x9416a000 - 0x94179fff  com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 1.3 (1.3) <897487778bd1c0429fcd88c99c293583> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x9417a000 - 0x94196ffb  com.apple.openscripting 1.2.8 (???) <eb961ce3c1b1e564c2eefe3682ee0555> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x941e9000 - 0x9422fff9  com.apple.securityinterface 3.0 (32532) <82a438eff282dd1dc1f803dfd91b5f38> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x94230000 - 0x947eafff  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x947eb000 - 0x94832fff  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.2 (163) <cb063c95a55ba12994a64c7e47f5706a> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x94833000 - 0x94889fff  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x9488a000 - 0x9488cfff  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport 10.5.5 (159) <fa8b642fe6852587968e7496f612ebe3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x9488d000 - 0x94f6fff3  com.apple.WebCore 5525.26 (5525.26.6) <77f5e6579cb4a8496df8d644ca7fa12d> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x94f70000 - 0x94fa5fff  com.apple.AE 402.2 (402.2) <0b15a08da8ec38b74fb9dd6e579ed25f> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x94fa6000 - 0x9503afff  com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <9bd6b9e0f0a9a25c3a1d379da04dd8be> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x9503b000 - 0x9503dffd  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <34cc3c24f4be3a4372275400b6e05b85> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x9503e000 - 0x95126fff  com.apple.JavaScriptCore 5525.26 (5525.26.2) <3a03d36ac807322bc73ed78c515e32be> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x95127000 - 0x95460feb  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.5.4 (???) <ffe389390ecc05cf8770c81db6511bd1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x95461000 - 0x95480fff  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x954b0000 - 0x956f5ffb  com.apple.Foundation 6.5.6 (677.21) <8350383f1c44d18e471451ce92a1572c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x956f6000 - 0x95703fff  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <e0395a40546c6c8b244962512e74c35e> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x95704000 - 0x9584cffb  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <2d1f8cb81754c6b68809a4aa6c7b94a3> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x9584d000 - 0x95853ffb  com.apple.backup.framework 1.0 (1.0) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x95854000 - 0x958b9ffb  com.apple.ISSupport 1.7 (38) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ISSupport.framework/Versions/A/ISSupport
0x95920000 - 0x9592bff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0.1 (14.2) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x9596c000 - 0x95992fff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <0baa8f1a940b5d8c4d8e4e63fffef410> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x95993000 - 0x959efffb  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <48d200891cc9dd795ee547d526c6a45b> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x959f0000 - 0x95afefff  com.apple.PubSub 1.0.3 (65.1.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/PubSub.framework/Versions/A/PubSub
0x95aff000 - 0x95b80fff  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 5.5.3 (245.3) <032f772f8169945c1d1b524d96edcef6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x95b81000 - 0x95b81ffa  com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <42b6dda539f7411606187335d9eae0c5> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x95ca1000 - 0x95cdefff  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <2a8fc4eb2a2120c341c15b54f807041d> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x95cdf000 - 0x96256ff3  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.351.33 (???) <83d4f302053d3fe5f69c8e20b3a0c34f> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x96257000 - 0x96277ff7  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <f92878fdf02ffb1474b8bc60c47bb72d> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x96278000 - 0x963e4ff9  com.apple.AddressBook.framework 4.1.1 (696) <d060674db5664f6db586985a12742f1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x963e5000 - 0x9647efc3  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x964ea000 - 0x96515ff7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <b3a3a4b0f09653bd6d58f1847922b533> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x96516000 - 0x965a0fff  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x965a1000 - 0x9673afe3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <2ecfb9e8a8f2f72021bf1ee8f4c8e3fb> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9673b000 - 0x96744fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <a389b4c2badce39540f24402f7df35e7> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x96790000 - 0x967dffff  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <274f96cdf247e29c74dc476d166928ca> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x967e0000 - 0x968affff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.1 (4.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x968b0000 - 0x968b1ff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <6aa5ee485bb2e656531b3505932b845f> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x969dc000 - 0x969e4fff  libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <c1fca3cbe3b1c21e9b31bc89b920f34c> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x96a35000 - 0x96a3dffb  libCGATS.A.dylib ??? (???) <3c50a1f1f03470a8baadd22a17a4b547> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x96a3e000 - 0x96a7cff7  libtidy.A.dylib ??? (???) <aec2c15110f29e8461160b4fa0a1fbbe> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x96c1e000 - 0x96c1efff  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.5 (1.5) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x96c1f000 - 0x96d44ffb  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.4 (476.15) <cad7eb450d1f930417aeeca9eb00dbcd> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x96d45000 - 0x96e28fff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <39035ba996e55c617e20595dcd89c063> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x96e29000 - 0x96e5effb  com.apple.LDAPFramework 1.4.5 (110) <d0de37a2c23c1ab7dfd4af1882db9893> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x96e5f000 - 0x96e88ffb  com.apple.shortcut 1 (1.0) <032016a45147a2f3f191ce70187587c9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x96ecd000 - 0x96f55fff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <66a99ad6bc695390a66dd24789e23dcc> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0xba300000 - 0xba301fff  libCyrillicConverter.dylib ??? (???) <0f2ef84480261431d1c4e983e3457981> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
0xba900000 - 0xba917ffe  libJapaneseConverter.dylib ??? (???) <ab5b4232ea60c0b781fd3c2c5787a386> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
0xbab00000 - 0xbab21ffc  libKoreanConverter.dylib ??? (???) <f69ae9f37978c89caa0c36a07c5ca4d9> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
0xbad00000 - 0xbad02fff  libLatin2Converter.dylib ??? (???) <f6e618d85c12eadbd4f22ac89450f3f9> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin2Converter.dylib
0xfffec000 - 0xfffeffff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff8000 - 0xffff9703  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


----------



## metaduss (9 Avril 2009)

salut à tous ... je me lance !
en fait j'ai la même galère que vous, lenteur sur le chargement des pages sur safari depuis fin décembre (approximativement) ... grace à cette DNS ça va mieux, mais effectivement parfois ça bloque sur certaines pages ! du coup je force à quitter .. la roue multicolore se met à tourner, je relance et c'est repartit ... je comprends pas tout ...
c'est quoi en fait DNS ? ça sert à quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2009)

metaduss a dit:


> c'est quoi en fait DNS ? ça sert à quoi ?




DNS, c'est l'adresse d'un serveur d'adresses, un serveur qui transforme une adresse (URL) de la forme "www.macg.co" en adresse IP de la forme (chiffres mis au hasard pour l'exemple) "98.123.56.08", qui, seule permet d'accéder au site en réalité.


----------



## tatakao (10 Avril 2009)

en ce qui concerne les DNS pour moi la ou ça marche le mieux,
c'est avec ceux de mon FAI (free . . . enfin bientôt alice),
le _208.67.222.220 ne marche pas trés bien . . .
par contre dans ma config firefox est plus rapide . . .
_


----------



## CondiMAC (1 Septembre 2010)

salut !!

 Merci Merci  Merci, grâce à vous je n'ai pas racheté de PC!
 car pour moi le DNS 208.67.22.220 fonctionne  bien avec une BBOX de chez bouygue.
 pas de soucis de mail ni de chargement trop long ni de blocage, bref c'est rapide fiable et agréable!


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Octobre 2010)

Mon PowerBook G4 (1Go Ram) est lent lorsque je rédige du texte via firefox 3.6.10. Ma machine (OS 10.4.11) a 5 ans et a été reformatée il y'a un an tout juste. Cela vient-il de la machine ou du navigateur ? 

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Mon PowerBook G4 (1Go Ram) est lent lorsque je rédige du texte via firefox 3.6.10. Ma machine (OS 10.4.11) a 5 ans et a été reformatée il y'a un an tout juste. Cela vient-il de la machine ou du navigateur ?
> 
> A+



Je ne sais pas en quoi il faut dire que Firefox est un parangon de lenteur, et en plus, on ne sait pas quel Mac tu as (PowerBook G4, ça va de 400 Mhz à 1,67 Ghz en passant par quasiment tous les intermédiaires), alors, faute de plus amples informations, je dirais "les deux" !


----------



## Xian (13 Octobre 2010)

Et dans Safari, la saisie est lente aussi ?

Si non, utilise Safari...


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Octobre 2010)

C'est un 1.5Ghz, 15 pouces avec 1Go. J'ai le même problème avec Safari. Je n'avais pas ce phénomène auparavant...

A+


----------



## Xian (13 Octobre 2010)

Tu as essayé tous les trucs renseignés dans cet article récent de MacG ?

Pour ma part, j'avais un PowerBook 1,67, 17" et je trouvais aussi qu'il devenait assez lent. Je pense que le passage à Intel n'y est pas pour rien. Comme j'avais déjà un MBP 15" de fin 2008 (le dernier modèle avant les Unibody), j'ai revendu le PwB.


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Octobre 2010)

J'ai lu mais rien de nouveau par rapport à ce que je savais déjà. Mon powerbook est encore équipé de l'ancien processeur POWERPC. 

Par contre j'avais lu qu'en supprimant le fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist", cela offrait à Safari  une sorte de cure de jouvence, est-ce vrai et est-ce possible de le faire avec Firefox ?

Je reste convaincu qu'en utilisant les mêmes applications depuis toujours (je n'ai rien changé à ce que je fais avec), ce ralentissement n'est pas normal et il y'a donc forcément une solution.

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> J'ai lu mais rien de nouveau par rapport à ce que je savais déjà. Mon powerbook est encore équipé de l'ancien processeur POWERPC.
> 
> Par contre j'avais lu qu'en supprimant le fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist", cela offrait à Safari  une sorte de cure de jouvence, est-ce vrai et est-ce possible de le faire avec Firefox ?
> 
> ...



Pour Safari, il y en a plusieurs (et virer "com.apple.safari.plist" n'est efficace que si ce fichier est endommagé. Par contre, depuis le menu "Safari" de Safari, tu peux vider les caches, supprimer les cookies, et même réinitialiser Safari.


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Octobre 2010)

J'ai aussi fais ça...  

Moi qui suit carthésien je ne comprend pas qu'une situation informatique comme celle-ci ne réponde pas à une action précise !? Y'a t'il une solution pour vider la mémoire cache ou régénérer un fichier système devenu saturé ?

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

Descartes n'ayant pas de "H" dans son nom, tu peux seulement être "cartésien"  

Cela dit, pour ton problème, difficile de te répondre, faute d'information sur l'état précis de ton système. Ça ne pourrait vraiment être évalué qu'avec ta machine entre les mains.


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Octobre 2010)

Je suis désespéré. XD

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Je suis désespéré. XD
> 
> A+



Au fait, tu as essayé de créer une autre session et de te connecter à internet via cette session ? Selon le résultat, ça pourrait orienter les recherches !

Et les "top sites", tu y fais le ménage, de temps en temps ?


----------



## Xian (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je reste convaincu qu'en utilisant les mêmes applications depuis toujours (je n'ai rien changé à ce que je fais avec), ce ralentissement n'est pas normal et il y'a donc forcément une solution.
> 
> A+


Rien que les mises à jour du système et des applications sont susceptibles de ralentir ta machine. Elles deviennent de plus en plus gourmandes. Par ailleurs, toutes les pages web en flash ralentissent terriblement le MBP. De simples vidéos sur Youtube ou Dailymotion devenaient saccadées, alors que cette machine était très bonne pour la vidéo.

Si tu fais tout ce qui est indiqué dans l'article et, comme le dit Pascal 77, si tu réinitialises Safari, je pense que tu obtiendra "tout ce que tu peux encore tirer" de cette machine.

Par contre, vu son âge, à ta place, je ne changerais pas le disque dur ni ajouterais de la RAM. J'économiserais pour une nouvelle machine.

S'il n'y a pas une nouvelle "Revolution" au cours des prochaines keynotes (genre passer à des processeurs ARM, comme sur iPad), je pense qu'il y a des chances pour le les portables avec processeur intel durent plus longtemps que les anciens G4 (pour rappel, Apple n'a pas pu y mettre des G5 qui chauffaient trop; à la sortie de mon ancien MBP, il était déjà dépassé; je l'ai quand même gardé 3 ans).


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

Xian a dit:


> si tu réinitialises Safari, je pense que tu obtiendra "tout ce que tu peux encore tirer" de cette machine.



N'exagérons rien, je navigue et saisis régulièrement du texte sans problème sous Safari sur un  PowerBook G3 à 500 Mhz, et en dehors de cette machine, les deux autres que j'utilise pour modérer sont un iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz, et un PowerMac G4 à 2x1,42 Ghz (mon seul Mac plus puissant que le sien), les deux premières sous Tiger, et la troisième sous Leopard. Je ne constate pas de lenteur exagérée, même sur le G3, le texte saisi arrive à l'écran quasiment simultanément avec l'appui sur les touches du clavier, donc, s'il n'obtient pas ce résultat, c'est qu'il y a bien un problème, maintenant, sans avoir le Mac entre les mains, c'est pas facile de l'aider, car on ne sait pas trop à quel point il est lent, et on ne peut pas "farfouiller" à la recherche de l'anomalie qui tue !

Au fait, Padawan Mac, tu utilises quelle version de Safari ? et si c'est la 5 (on peut, la 5 sous Tiger ? va falloir que je vérifie), as tu installé des plug-in ?


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Octobre 2010)

Xian a dit:


> De simples vidéos sur Youtube ou Dailymotion devenaient saccadées, alors que cette machine était très bonne pour la vidéo.


C'est particulièrement vrai dans ce cas de figure.




Xian a dit:


> Par contre, vu son âge, à ta place, je ne changerais pas le disque dur ni ajouterais de la RAM. J'économiserais pour une nouvelle machine.


C'est mon objectif. La prochaine dépense sera pour une machine +/- équivalente. Je l'ai déjà fait évoluer une fois en ajoutant une barette de 512Mo et Tiger, c'est suffisant.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> maintenant, sans avoir le Mac entre les mains,  c'est pas facile de l'aider, car on ne sait pas trop à quel point il est  lent, et on ne peut pas "farfouiller" à la recherche de l'anomalie qui  tue !


Bien sur je comprend   L'approche est difficile. Surprise, auj'hui pas de lenteur !   Je vais ouvrir le moins de programme possible afin de voir si ce mal vient progressivement ou non.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au fait, Padawan Mac, tu utilises quelle version de Safari ? et si c'est  la 5 (on peut, la 5 sous Tiger ? va falloir que je vérifie), as tu  installé des plug-in ?


En fait, j'utilise assez peu Safari, seulement pour certains sites, plutôt Firefox. Autrement c'est bien la V.5 de Safari.

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Bien sur je comprend   L'approche est difficile. Surprise, auj'hui pas de lenteur !   Je vais ouvrir le moins de programme possible afin de voir si ce mal vient progressivement ou non.



Ah, oui, c'est vrai, tu dis 1 Go de Ram, mais 1 Go de Ram avec deux ou trois applications, c'est Ok, mais si tu ouvres 20 ou 25 trucs à la fois, c'est très très peu, il te dit quoi, le moniteur d'activité, dans l'onglet "mémoire système", à ces rubriques là, quand tu trouves Safari lent ?






PadawanMac a dit:


> En fait, j'utilise assez peu Safari, seulement pour certains sites, plutôt Firefox. Autrement c'est bien la V.5 de Safari.



Bon Firefox, c'est lent de toute façon, mais pas Safari ! des plug-in ?


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il te dit quoi, le moniteur d'activité, dans l'onglet "mémoire système", à ces rubriques là, quand tu trouves Safari lent ?


Je te dis ça dès que le phénomène réapparait.
Actuellement ça donne ça :

Résidente : 77,78
Active : 145,88
Inactive : 331,40
Utilisée : 551,23

Disponible : 470Mo
Total : 1024Mo




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon Firefox, c'est lent de toute façon, mais pas Safari ! des plug-in ?


Pr la vidéo oui je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Je te dis ça dès que le phénomène réapparait.
> Actuellement ça donne ça :
> 
> Résidente : 77,78
> ...



Non non, ce n'est pas ces infos là, regarde ma copie d'écran, ce sont les pages entrées et sorties qui m'intéressent !

Là, par exemple, je poste depuis mon Pismo (G3 500 Mhz), le texte apparaît à l'écran dès que je le frappe au clavier, pas le moindre délais, et pourtant, cette machine doit être au moins trois ou quatre fois plus lente que la tienne (sinon, pareil : Tiger, 1 Go de Ram, mais Safari 4 seulement, je télécharge le 5 là, pour tester).

EDIT : Bon alors, déjà, pour Safari, tu n'as pas la bonne version apparement, s'il t'indique (par erreur) "Safari 5", c'est que tu as la build "4533.16", or la version à jour, c'est la 4533.18.5, et celle là indique bien "Safari 4.1.2", Safari 5 ne tourne pas sous Tiger, mais Safari 4.1.x est une version "Tiger" de Safari 5, en fait.


----------



## Xian (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'exagérons rien, je navigue et saisis régulièrement du texte sans problème sous Safari sur un  PowerBook G3 à 500 Mhz, et en dehors de cette machine, les deux autres que j'utilise pour modérer sont un iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz, et un PowerMac G4 à 2x1,42 Ghz (mon seul Mac plus puissant que le sien), les deux premières sous Tiger, et la troisième sous Leopard. Je ne constate pas de lenteur exagérée, même sur le G3, le texte saisi arrive à l'écran quasiment simultanément avec l'appui sur les touches du clavier, donc, s'il n'obtient pas ce résultat, c'est qu'il y a bien un problème, maintenant, sans avoir le Mac entre les mains, c'est pas facile de l'aider, car on ne sait pas trop à quel point il est lent, et on ne peut pas "farfouiller" à la recherche de l'anomalie qui tue !
> 
> Au fait, Padawan Mac, tu utilises quelle version de Safari ? et si c'est la 5 (on peut, la 5 sous Tiger ? va falloir que je vérifie), as tu installé des plug-in ?


Oui, d'accord, le texte devrait se taper instantannément


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, ce n'est pas ces infos là, regarde ma copie d'écran, ce sont les pages entrées et sorties qui m'intéressent !


Désolé je ne trouve pas ces infos 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Bon alors, déjà, pour Safari, tu n'as pas la bonne version apparement, s'il t'indique (par erreur) "Safari 5", c'est que tu as la build "4533.16", or la version à jour, c'est la 4533.18.5, et celle là indique bien "Safari 4.1.2", Safari 5 ne tourne pas sous Tiger, mais Safari 4.1.x est une version "Tiger" de Safari 5, en fait.


Oui en effet, c'est bien la version 4533.16 qui s'affiche, je n'ai pas été assez complet tout à l'heure.

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Désolé je ne trouve pas ces infos



Là :




Sinon, tu as essayé sur une autre session ?


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai pas la ligne 212 (Palm Destock Back...) :mouais:

Voici un aperçu :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la ligne 212 (Palm Destock Back...) :mouais:
> 
> Voici un aperçu :



Rien d'étonnant, si tu n'as pas de Palm, mais j'ai vu l'info qu'il me fallait (flux de pages que ça s'appelle dans la version Tiger, ma copie d'écran, c'est la version Leopard).

Ce qu'il faudrait que tu fasse, c'est une copie d'écran similaire (mais en plus gros, centrée sur cette info, parce que là, elle est tout juste discernable, pas vraiment lisible), à un moment où ça rame.

Et je ne sais toujours pas si tu as testé depuis une autre session.


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rien d'étonnant, si tu n'as pas de Palm,


Ah ok... 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qu'il faudrait que tu fasse, c'est une copie d'écran similaire (mais en plus gros, centrée sur cette info, parce que là, elle est tout juste discernable, pas vraiment lisible), à un moment où ça rame.


Ok, en attendant cette valeur affiche 38 415/0. Dès que ça rame je refais une capture.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et je ne sais toujours pas si tu as testé depuis une autre session.


Qu'es-ce que tu appelle une autre session ? (pas taper ! :love: )

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Qu'es-ce que tu appelle une autre session ? (pas taper ! :love: )



Ben tu crées un autre utilisateur et (quand ça rame), tu ferme te session, et tu en ouvres une autre en tant que ce nouvel utilisateur pour voir si ça rame aussi depuis cette autre session !


----------

